# New shop!!!!!



## jpfabricator (Jul 13, 2013)

I started on my new shop today. So far I have the 4 corner post up, plumbed, and braced! As soon as church is over tomorrow morning Im gonna shoot some pictures (after I clean up a bit). More to come!)


----------



## David (Jul 13, 2013)

This is a good day JP!  Looking forward to pictures!

David


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jul 13, 2013)

Yup. was a good day indeed. Good luck tomorrow.

 "Billy G"


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 14, 2013)

Let me give yall a little history on this "shop". When I bought the house 2 years ago this slab had trees grown up around it, A portable building on top of it, and about 10" of composted tree leaves on top. I have been slowly cleaning it off for this build.
I moved the portable building last year in May to another spot in my yard, and really started the cleanup process. I pulled the china berry trees up with the help of my trusty Ford, and shoveled the crap off of it. Thats when I ran into a snafu. Both the front corners of the slab were broken and sunk, and an abandond feild line had caused the right side (two 10'x18' slabs side by side) to buckel in the middle.



This and the lack of extra cash flow really slowed up progress. I thought I was going to have to break up and remove the whole slab, but my wife sugested to just fill in the hole. After some brain storming I decided that cutting out the worst part, I could pour an 8 inch thick slab/pad that the new K&T will sit on. I have done a little concret work in my past and will use a Waker Packer to make sure all is well.

The next problem was the two broken corners at the front of the slab. I also had a brain fart on this problem. The simple solution was to set the post in post holes and then pour a new corner. Problem solved, The new post would be ancored well enough to hold the weight, and the floor will be complete!
The easy corner almost complete


The other corner. Its going to be a little more tricky.


Since this was an unatached garage the whole slab slopes down about 5 degrees. So I will have to strike everything off level with the world, and have to miter the sides to take up the gap.


I built the little lean-too, dubed the "out house" by my wife, to house my torch bottles and buzz-box lincoln welder. I ran 220 to the welder, but will eventually have the shop put on its own meter. Im going to see if they will supply me 3 phase, as the supply pole is only about 60 feet to the right of this picture.
The cee purlin are just screwed up with drillers right now for support, The entire frame will be welded together. My roof pitch will be the same as the out house; alowing me to add on to the rear of this building in the future. 



The sides, and corners that werent broken.
I built metal buildings for a year back when me and my wife first got married, so I have a knowledge of their construction. I have every thing to frame it out completly. when the framing is complete I will be at the $700 mark. I am going to build in stages, so I can build "out-of-pocket" and not break the bank. The finished size will be 20'x18' with 9' ceilings.
I have a completion estimate of around $2500, with insulation.
Im excited to finally have a place to house the Monarch and the K&T!
Wooooooo-Hooooooooo!


----------



## RandyM (Jul 31, 2013)

Jake, I think you are making very good progress. You need to get things closed in before winter starts blowing. Thank you for keeping us up to date with your project. I also moved your thread to our new shop forum, hope you don't mind.


----------



## Ray C (Jul 31, 2013)

Looking good man... Keep plugging away!


----------



## Brain Coral (Oct 13, 2013)

Hello Jake,

Looks like you have a great start to your shop. I think that you have placed plastic coffee buckets over the tops of the hollow square tubing to prevent rain water from getting trapped at the base and rusting the tubing....  Very clever... :thumbzup:

You are smart to pay as you go. There will be a great deal of satisfaction once you're done and not a huge debt to overcome.

Keep us updated with lots of pics and good luck... 

Brian


----------



## jmarkwolf (Jan 6, 2014)

Brain Coral said:


> You are smart to pay as you go. There will be a great deal of satisfaction once you're done and not a huge debt to overcome.




I used to work with a guy that erected a grain silo that a neighbor had given him just for disassembling and removal from the property. He re-erected it on 40 acres his dad had given him. He then outfitted the interior of the grain silo with 3 levels and all the comforts of home. 

He had previously built a new barn with cinder block walls which had running water and bathroom with shower, beside which the new grain silo stood.

He and his wife lived in that grain silo for two years, kind of like a mobile home on-end, while he built the house from out-of-pocket!


----------

